# Routed, sanded, neck in place!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't believe that it's all coming together so well and I have to put it down for six days while I head off to Edmonton on a business trip! Not much left to do-a few holes (bridge, tailpiece, pots, switch, bridge groundwire), laminate a bit of veneer on the headstock, finish, assemble and solder. Hopefully the neck won't need too much of a set-up, because that is not my specialty, and I know the guys in the local shops are backlogged about a week and a half!
-Mikey


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

cool lookin' guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Spikezone said:


> I can't believe that it's all coming together so well and I have to put it down for six days while I head off to Edmonton on a business trip! Not much left to do-a few holes (bridge, tailpiece, pots, switch, bridge groundwire), laminate a bit of veneer on the headstock, finish, assemble and solder. Hopefully the neck won't need too much of a set-up, because that is not my specialty, and I know the guys in the local shops are backlogged about a week and a half!
> -Mikey


Looking good Spike. Can't wait to see it all done. Keep taking those pics.


----------

